# URGENT 9 yr old PB Male needs to be pulled Mt.Sterling on Monday 12/10!!!!!!



## Kathy K. (Mar 15, 2004)

I am looking to see if you or someone could PLEASE help me find someone willing to transport a 9 yr old male GSD from the Montgomery Animal Shelter in Mt. Sterling to PeWee Valley (he's going to the vets there.. they are specialist/Emergency hospital) ... it's 1.5 hrs drive from shelter to vet. Please please please. A friend has been trying to pull this dog from the shelter since last Friday. BrightStar GSD Rescue (dog is out to a Rescue Only - R/O) and they are looking for a sweet angel of a person that could help transport him. HE needs to be pulled Monday from the shelter. The vets have scheduled a special time for his surgery to get neutered - they are so nice they heard about his story. Surgery Monday at 3 pm. After that I have a transport for him for Tuesday when he is ready for travel to continue his journey to New York. 
Please forward if you can. Need GSD people that understand dog is stressed and needs a little time to bond with someone. It's obvious the dog is confused where he is, etc. Her name is Cristina & email is: [email protected] / phone: 585.303.9173 I need to get a plan in place. Vets are open til noon tomorrow and she's *hoping to find a volunteer to help out this Senior dog who otherwise will be put down*! *She's worked a week with shelter to pull, time is OUT FOR HIM MONDAY. *
Thank you!!!! - Please circulate there has to be someone out there that can help her & especially this dog!!!


----------



## Kathy K. (Mar 15, 2004)

*All set: URGENT 9 yr old PB Male needs to be pulled Mt.Sterling on Monday 12/10*

All, 
This urgent matter has been handled. 

Thanks!


----------

